# Bonjour (Zero Conf) sur Linux?



## Einbert (2 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Il existe apparemment la possibilité d'utiliser Bonjour et ses services également sur d'autres OS que Mac (et Windows). En lisant les explications que l'on trouve sur la page d'Apple à ce sujet, http://developer.apple.com/networking/bonjour/ , il est apparemment possible d'utiliser "Bonjour" également sur Linux (entre autre). J'hésite à acheter une borne Airport Extreme et d'y brancher un DD via USB. Pour Mac et Windows il n'y a pas de problèmes, vu que tout est livré avec lors de l'achat, mais rien pour Linux. Je me demandais alors si en installant "Bonjour" sur Linux je pouvais aussi sans autre accéder au DD brancher sur l'Airport Extreme?
Qqun a-t-il déjà essayé (avec succès) "bonjour" sur Linux?

++


----------



## p4bl0 (3 Novembre 2008)

Je ne sais pas si l'accès au disque dur fonctionnera (si Apple ne fait pas ça de manière proprio avec un protocole non ouvert il n'y a pas de raison que ça ne marche pas...).

Mais pour info, l'implémentation GNU/Linux de zeroconf s'appel avahi


----------



## Einbert (6 Novembre 2008)

Merci pour l'info concernant avahi ... Un petit man m'a immédiatement fourni les réponses que je cherchais  .

++


----------

